# BYU in OT over utes.



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

-*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- 

CS :^8^: :OX/:


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Does this mean we will go at least 5 minutes before Yewtah fans start talking smack for next years game?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Gotta say CS...doesn't pay to talk smack....ya get run over by the Y!!! :twisted:


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

:-|O|-:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

legacy said:


> Does this mean we will go at least 5 minutes before Yewtah fans start talking smack for next years game?


I doubt it, utefan will be on here crying about how they got hosed somehow. It happens EVERY TIME the Y wins. :?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> legacy said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean we will go at least 5 minutes before Yewtah fans start talking smack for next years game?
> ...


I will do it for them, the leaping penalty was bogus; he did not land on anyone. However, it resulted in a FG that they would have had anyway. Both reviewed plays went BYU's way, the first one with the Harvey fumble surprised me due to the lack of evidence that I saw, but it sure looked right... Did I miss any? I thought the worst no call of the game was on the first drive when Jorg got punched in the helmet after a 14-yard loss, but who is counting?

To Anae's credit, he did work the run, a little too much I thought once they had stuffed it about 6 or 7 plays in a row. Wynn looked horrid, so did Hall. Ugly game with penalties. Glad to have the win!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Rise and Shout baby. A fun game. Glad it went blue. Blue ties at Church tomorrow!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Fun game. Close to the end. Congrats to the y and it's fans.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Fun game. Close to the end. Congrats to the y and it's fans.


Way to be a good sport Al! Everyone got their money's worth on that one for sure; a game of momentum with several swings to keep everyone interested to the very end.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

As much as a Utes fan as I am, they didn't deserve that win. There were some questionable calls, but they beat themselves with penalty yards. Too many stupid mistakes and nobody to blame but themselves.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> As much as a Utes fan as I am, they didn't deserve that win. There were some questionable calls, but they beat themselves with penalty yards. Too many stupid mistakes and nobody to blame but themselves.


I know you have to say that as a Ute fan just as a fan's code of conduct, but what plays in particular? Just curious?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats to BYU on their win. It was a great game to watch live. The Utes made a good come back to make it a good football game at the end. Jordan Wynn is a freshman QB. He has a lot of improvments to make, but I think at times tonight he looked better than senior QB Max Hate.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> flyguy7 said:
> 
> 
> > As much as a Utes fan as I am, they didn't deserve that win. There were some questionable calls, but they beat themselves with penalty yards. Too many stupid mistakes and nobody to blame but themselves.
> ...


First off, 12 penalties for 113 yards. Only the field goal attempt personal foul was questionable, the rest were obvious. Next, poor special teams play and Chambers punt return gave the cougs their first TD. Wynn's INT gave the cougs an additional 3. Several overthrows on open receivers. The cougs didn't play that great, but didn't make any big mistakes. 0 turnovers, fewer penalties.

So congrats to you blue guys. Blue ties at church tomorrow indeed, except black for me :wink: .



proutdoors said:


> legacy said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean we will go at least 5 minutes before Yewtah fans start talking smack for next years game?
> ...


We got 2 years worth of that kind of whining after last years game, so you aren't going to get that from us now.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

First off thanks Huge for seeing the game as it was played, and not one sided. 

IMO or the way I saw it was the bishop was refing the game. BYU played that game pretty dirty, Unga was an imbaressment to the Y. And the Y sucks. 

On the other hand as pointed out the U made many mistakes and in no way shape or form deserved to win. They also threw some cheap shots but the Y won that stat hands down. I am glad the Y won and glad they did. It only upsets me when they deserve to win and lose on a hail mary pass in the last second. This game was not that close and the U lost, start to finish. Too many mistakes and the U sucks too, the Y was better this game, congrats Y backers, you guys have all the right in the world to rub it in for a whole year, live it up, because it could be the last. Maybe not though, losing Max Hall will be an a improvment not a set back.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> IMO or the way I saw it was the bishop was refing the game. BYU played that game pretty dirty, Unga was an imbaressment to the Y. And the Y sucks.


See Catherder, I told you!

Hogan, why the hate for Harvey? Unga is a stud!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> On the other hand as pointed out the U made many mistakes and in no way shape or form deserved to win. They also threw some cheap shots but the Y won that stat hands down. I am glad the Y won and glad they did. It only upsets me when they deserve to win and lose on a hail mary pass in the last second. This game was not that close and the U lost, start to finish. Too many mistakes and the U sucks too, the Y was better this game, congrats Y backers, you guys have all the right in the world to rub it in for a whole year, live it up, because it could be the last. Maybe not though, losing Max Hall will be an a improvment not a set back.


The scary thing is if Wynn just connected on just one of the 4 or 5 wide open deep receivers, results in a different game. The scary thing is that it was really close and the Y drops off quite a bit next year with losing possibly both starting backs, both TE's, QB, safeties, ouch! While the U just gets better, does not look good for the Y next year although there will be a lot of good freshmen coming in... :roll: 
On the other hand, TCU returns 20 starters I think :shock: Not good!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Watch the game again and you will see Unga say the F word, slash his throat, along with other gestures toward the U bench and in direct violation of the code. Way to represent Unga, very low class. Read through the rest of what I wrote the Y was better this game and congrats to Y backers, rub it in.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I wish all the BYU fans were like yourself Huge, I am certain I would like them. It is those one sided fans that makes me dislike the Y.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I read what you wrote, and I saw Unga on the sideline. What I, nor you, saw was what the ute players did, were doing, to Unga. Emotions run high, that is part of what makes this game so fun as a fan. The biggest cheap shot came from #68 from the utes. He should have been ejected for his punkass late hit in the back of a 5'6" BYU player.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> I wish all the BYU fans were like yourself Huge, I am certain I would like them. It is those one sided fans that makes me dislike the Y.


 Are you, utefan, the pot or the kettle? :?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Watch the game again and you will see Unga say the F word, slash his throat, along with other gestures toward the U bench and in direct violation of the code. Way to represent Unga, very low class. Read through the rest of what I wrote the Y was better this game and congrats to Y backers, rub it in.


Yes Unga drops the F-bomb a lot. I have a friend named Rebecca who went out with a BYU player and he grabbed her boobs and did other things. He told her not to tell the Bishop or anyone else.

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> The biggest cheap shot came from #68 from the utes. He should have been ejected for his punkass late hit in the back of a 5'6" BYU player.


Oh midget Logan started that little pushing match. It's a rivalry game :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

The Y was so much better than the U this year, a fine group of champions. If it wern't for a few calls the Y would be playing for the national championship. Great job Y backers, your team was dominant. The Y rules, and you have every right to be rubbing it in, congrats again.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Atta boy utefan, your sincerity is overwhelming. What, no comment on #68 taking a late hit on a DB in the BACK? You're right, only BYU players 'deserve' to be called out. :? 

CS, I'm guessing you didn't see the play. :roll:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw the play, he was penetalized for it. I can show you 3 plays, that were as bad, that the Y did not get penaltied for. But that part of the game. Cheap shot, I am telling you the Y had more cheap shots, what game were you watching?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Atta boy utefan, your sincerity is overwhelming. What, no comment on #68 taking a late hit on a DB in the BACK? You're right, only BYU players 'deserve' to be called out. :?
> 
> CS, I'm guessing you didn't see the play. :roll:


Mr. Zane Beadles (the center) taking out Logan,,,that was just stupid, but certainly not any more stupid than Tonga's push, of course not as dangerous to the other player. I remember having a moment like that myself, just so high on adrenalin and too young and dumb to funnel it better I guess.

I did just remember one other goofy call against the U; the last kick catching interference where Chambers totally saw the guy and hit the guy as if he was following the ball....that is not the intent of the rule and the back judge fell for it. :roll: Of course, in a game like that each team's fans could pick any number of plays that should have been game changers.

I do not remember seeing the bomb drop, he must not mouth it very well... :mrgreen:

let's not turn this into a peeing match guys! It was an ugly game on both sides and no one should be truly proud of this one IMHO.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

You're right, it wasn't a pretty game. But, BYU won an ugly game, Hall didn't make any major mistakes while making a very good play to end the game. Nothing else matters! 8)


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> You're right, it wasn't a pretty game. But, BYU won an ugly game, Hall didn't make any major mistakes while making a very good play to end the game. Nothing else matters! 8)


Very true. Hall outplayed Wynn. Wynn had more pass yards but Hall made up for that with rush yards. Pretty pathetic on both sides but still would not of been upset if U won.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

USA today has the Y at 13 and the U at 25, BCS has 16 and 27 respectively. I am a Y fan and I laugh at that too, for one to have such a close game and have such a discrepancy of one team being so much better than the other in the rankings seems odd to me and to have the Y that high, well thanks, but :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Both team played pretty poorly and the worst part was all of the unnecessary unsportsmanlike conducts on both teams. Pro you can try to make you Cougs look better, but both teams should be embarrassed with the way they portrayed themselves on the field. Here is the thing that surprised me, the Cougars being such a veteran team really should of dominated this game, like the Utes did last year. The Cougars are going to be losing a lot in the off-season, but I don't think they will completely suck next year, they are a good program and they will more than likely be in the top 4 in the conference next year, Coug fans have been spoiled with many 10 win seasons. I think if the Utes would have played half way descent they would have won this game easily. The first two drives of the game should have been touchdowns, but they had to settle for field goals. You can't let a good team like the Cougars stay in the game, you have to put them away early. Congrats to the Cougs and lets hope the MWC represents in their bowl games.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good post Jahan. God I hate being right, especially when the Y comes out on top. :| Personal fouls obviously are not good but if the Utes had won, it would have been in spite of the refs. Pretty sad that they even played badly and the Y still had to go to overtime to get it done. Good on Max for taking any pride in the win and shoving it right up next to his foot when it went down his throat.... hell, I might have actually secretly respected the guy for being brutally honest with his opinion of the Utah program until he came out with the totally hollow BS apology as a CYA for any repercussions from his diarrhea of the mouth. :lol: I hope BYU draws USC in the Vegas bowl to end their season though, it'd serve em right. :twisted: Either way, both teams will be playing Pac 10 opponents, should make for some good matchups and after watching this rivalry game, I might actually be pulling for Utah to win a bowl for once. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

jahan said:


> The Cougars are going to be losing a lot in the off-season, but I don't think they will completely suck next year, they are a good program and they will more than likely be in the top 4 in the conference next year, Coug fans have been spoiled with many 10 win seasons.


I think next year BYU gets at most 8 wins. On the road at FSU, TCU and Utah (thanks to Hall's mouth) will almost certainly be losses for BYU, and they will probably drop at least one other somewhere. Still, I am excited to see what the team looks like next year post Hall. I know he will have some stiff competition, but I am really hoping it is Riley Nelson. I really like his heart and competitive spirit, and I think he made a really big decision and sacrifice to join BYU so I hope he is rewarded for it.

For you Ute fans, I gotta give Utah props for having such a good season in what was supposed to be a rebuilding year. I think it really shows that the Utah program is ahead of the BYU program right now. BYU should have been much better than Utah this year with all its senior players, but they were only slightly better. We will see what they look like next year during their rebuilding year....


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > The Cougars are going to be losing a lot in the off-season, but I don't think they will completely suck next year, they are a good program and they will more than likely be in the top 4 in the conference next year, Coug fans have been spoiled with many 10 win seasons.
> ...


BTW I am still pissed you guys stole Riley Nelson from us, grrrrrrrr! :wink: :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Riley Nelson did himself no favors this year when he had the chance to play - which was quite a bit. He only threw 10 passes, but ran the ball himself 21 times. That isn't good if you want to prove yourself as the QB in a passing offense. I would bet that the QB spot will be wide open in spring ball - with Jake Heaps coming in. I like Nelson and I wish he would have done more to show he could pass it instead of scrambling out every time his first receiver was covered.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The really sad part about the MWC - is the Cougs face a total re-build on offense next year. But they'll still finish top 3 in the MWC, and play in one of the leagues top two bowl games (TCU will go undefeated again and get another BCS game). That is just a sad commentary on the state of the conference.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Lets wait and see what happens next year in the MWC. Wyoming, SDSU and New Mexico all show potential. Not sure what the heck is going on at CSU, but hopefully the conference will be a little more balanced next year.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

But remember when John Beck cried after losing a game and all the Utes jumped all over his manhood? There are still Ute fans that can't let that one go especailly when he came back and beat them the next year with the last pass.

You should have heard the two gentlemen in the back of the church after sacrament meeting bad-mouthing Hall. They said they had a recipe for BYU cookies: Put them in a bowl and then beat the crap out of them for 3 hours.

I think I predicted that Utah would win this year. I admit I was wrong.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

It blows me away how many fans - especially cougarfans - rip on Hall. He is the winningest QB in the history of the school. Which is saying a great deal considering the list of those that went before. He plays at a time when there are actually two other respectable teams in the conference - something Wilson, McMahan, Young, Bosco, Detmer never had to do. Hall has been every bit as dominating as any of the big names. And the record shows it. And cougarfans (a vocal minority) have ripped him consistently for three years. No wonder the guy went off.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> It blows me away how many fans - especially cougarfans - rip on Hall. He is the winningest QB in the history of the school. Which is saying a great deal considering the list of those that went before. He plays at a time when there are actually two other respectable teams in the conference - something Wilson, McMahan, Young, Bosco, Detmer never had to do. Hall has been every bit as dominating as any of the big names. And the record shows it. And cougarfans (a vocal minority) have ripped him consistently for three years. No wonder the guy went off.


Yes, he has lead BYU to more wins than any other QB in BYU and MWC history. That is phenomenal, it really is, especially considering that he only played 3 years. Detmer played 4 years! But how much of the credit for all those wins belongs to Hall? During his career at BYU he has also played with the best running backs, receivers and tight ends in BYU history. All of the previous quarterback greats you mentioned, with the exception of Bosco, went on to have careers in the NFL. Do you think Hall will do the same? Hall is, IMO, a better than average quarterback who was lucky to be surrounded by the most talented offensive players in BYU history. I do not consider him to be on the same level as McMahon, Young, and Detmer, whatever the record books say.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

WeakenedWarrior said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > It blows me away how many fans - especially cougarfans - rip on Hall. He is the winningest QB in the history of the school. Which is saying a great deal considering the list of those that went before. He plays at a time when there are actually two other respectable teams in the conference - something Wilson, McMahan, Young, Bosco, Detmer never had to do. Hall has been every bit as dominating as any of the big names. And the record shows it. And cougarfans (a vocal minority) have ripped him consistently for three years. No wonder the guy went off.
> ...


Nailed it! Pitta will go down as one of the best if not the best Tight End, Unga will go down as one of the best if not the best running back and he had Austin Collie last year. That is what I mean by he should have done more in another post on another thread.


----------



## hyperduc (Sep 18, 2009)

legacy said:


> Does this mean we will go at least 5 minutes before Yewtah fans start talking smack for next years game?


Well at least until both bowls are over and the Y has lost to another wac-10 bottom feeder while the utes secure a convincing victory. You really can't argue with the bowl records for both teams in the last ten years.


----------

